# Are any of you into vintage audio?



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

To me a lot of it sounds better then the new stuff. like speakers. good speakers that were like 500 to 1000 dollars back in the 70's threw the 90's seems to sound better then the stuff that runs like 2000 to 3000 in todays dollars. and you can pick them up for next do nothing. Like i took a pair of vintage pioneer to the local hi fi place looking for a receiver. I wanted to hear how they sounded using my speakers the guy let me bring them in. They nocked the guys soxs off when he heard them. It sounded better then the speakers he was selling for 1000's of dollars.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind inflation when comparing speakers from the 70s to todays lineup. Speaker design has not changed a whole lot in 30 years other then the materials used for the drivers. For example my Mission 765's to replace would cost me well over $3500 to get into something that sounds the same and is built as well and I payed $1800 in 1991.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind inflation when comparing speakers from the 70s to todays lineup. Speaker design has not changed a whole lot in 30 years other then the materials used for the drivers. For example my Mission 765's to replace would cost me well over $3500 to get into something that sounds the same and is built as well and I payed $1800 in 1991.


true and I was just looking on ebay and you can get mission speakers for a lot less then they used to and it would give someone more bang for the dollar. like this set of mission speakers. like this set that already sold I am sure they were not a cheap pair when they were new.

ebay Item number: 280382602157.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are any of you into vintage audio?


Guess you didn't read the Classic speakers thread.

I'm listening to my 35 year old JBL Decade L36's right now on my second system......

brucek


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

brucek said:


> Guess you didn't read the Classic speakers thread.
> 
> I'm listening to my 35 year old JBL Decade L36's right now on my second system......
> 
> brucek


some how I missed that area of the forum. I just joined this to try and find answers on how to repair my 50" samsung dlp tv. and I was checking out other areas of the forums and didnt see the vintage area.:scratchhead:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jason1976 said:


> true and I was just looking on ebay and you can get mission speakers for a lot less then they used to and it would give someone more bang for the dollar. like this set of mission speakers. like this set that already sold I am sure they were not a cheap pair when they were new.
> 
> ebay Item number: 280382602157.


Yes, those were very nice. Sadly that line cant be found in North America. They guy who bought them got a great deal. Resale value of electronics and speakers is not very good so you can get a great deal on used.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

brucek said:


> Guess you didn't read the Classic speakers thread.
> 
> I'm listening to my 35 year old JBL Decade L36's right now on my second system......
> 
> brucek


I had no idea you were that old... :whistling:

Maybe we could start a vintage member area... uh... errr... I mean a vintage forum area. What year or age would you consider equipment to be vintage?

I use to own several pieces of what I would call vintage McIntosh gear. I always admired that stuff, but ended up selling it. I remember I sold an MC250 amp for about what it sold for new.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I use to own several pieces of what I would call vintage McIntosh gear. I always admired that stuff, but ended up selling it. I remember I sold an MC250 amp for about what it sold for new.


I don't know what it is about vintage McIntosh gear that draws all of us to it. Some day, I am sure I will own something from them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a pic of that gear from way back when... three pieces of older gear... then a newer (at that time) amp on the bottom.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like that stereo stand. Now I am jealous. :laugh:


----------

